# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  फोरम पर चित्र अपलोड करने का तरीका

## groopji

*मै नए सदस्यों को चित्रो के माध्यम से पिक्चर अपलोड करने का तरीका बताने की कोशिश कर रहा हू 
*

----------


## groopji

पहली विण्डो इस तरह से खुलेगी

----------


## groopji

चित्र को ध्यान से देख कर समझें

----------


## groopji

चित्र को ध्यान से देख कर समझें

----------


## groopji

।
चित्र को ध्यान से देख कर समझें

----------


## groopji

चित्र को ध्यान से देख कर समझें

----------


## groopji

चित्र को ध्यान से देख कर समझें

----------


## groopji

चित्र को ध्यान से देख कर समझें

----------


## groopji

चित्र को ध्यान से देख कर समझें

----------


## saurabhcol

isame naya kya h sabhi ko yah pta h

----------


## realfun5

Bhai aise hi ker raha hu per mai gif file uplod kerta hu to wo file jpg me convert ho jati hai please help

----------


## Nitindear25

4 से ज्यादा फोटो add  करने के लिए क्या करते है

----------


## remo rob

दोस्त आपने सूत्र तो अच्छा बनाया है पर इस सुत्रको इस विभागमे नहीं होना चाहिए ये आपने गलत जगह पर बनाया है दोस्त 

धन्यवाद

----------


## groopji

> isame naya kya h sabhi ko yah pta h


 
*कुछ भी नया नही हैं मित्र मैने ये सूत्र सिर्फ़ नए आने वाले सदस्यों के लिए बनाया हैं आप जैसे अनुभवी लोगों को मेरे विचार से इसकी आवश्यकता नही है पर नए और इस तकनीक से अन्जान लोगों के लिए ये काम आएगा*

----------


## groopji

> दोस्त आपने सूत्र तो अच्छा बनाया है पर इस सुत्रको इस विभागमे नहीं होना चाहिए ये आपने गलत जगह पर बनाया है दोस्त 
> 
> धन्यवाद



आपने सही कहा मित्र पुराने अन्तर्वासना में एक सूत्र था* क्या और कैसे करें* पर अब वो नही हैं नियामक महोदय जो भी इस पोस्ट को देखें इसे सही जगह पर मूव कर दें

----------


## Dark Rider

> आपने सही कहा मित्र पुराने अन्तर्वासना में एक सूत्र था* क्या और कैसे करें* पर अब वो नही हैं नियामक महोदय जो भी इस पोस्ट को देखें इसे सही जगह पर मूव कर दें


किया गया ..................

----------


## bestall555

पर यदि  हमें मूवी क्लिप्स अपलोड करना हो की कैसे करेंगे कृपया सिलसिलेवार ढंग से समझाने की कृपा करेंगे...मेरे पास काफी क्लिप्स हैं जिसे मैं अन्तर्वासना में पेश करना चाहता हूँ

----------


## groopji

> पर यदि  हमें मूवी क्लिप्स अपलोड करना हो की कैसे करेंगे कृपया सिलसिलेवार ढंग से समझाने की कृपा करेंगे...मेरे पास काफी क्लिप्स हैं जिसे मैं अन्तर्वासना में पेश करना चाहता हूँ


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post558935

यहाँ पर तरीका है

----------


## Teach Guru

> 4 से ज्यादा फोटो add  करने के लिए क्या करते है


मेरे हिसाब से 4 से ज्यादा फोटो 1 पोस्ट मेँ एड नहीँ होते।

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरे हिसाब से 4 से ज्यादा फोटो 1 पोस्ट मेँ एड नहीँ होते।


सही कहा गुरु जी और अगर एक पोस्ट में 4 से ज्यादा चित्र अपलोड होगे,
तो फिर पेज का भी लोड बढ़ेगा, जिससे पेज खुलने में बहुत समय व्यतीत हों जाएँगा |

----------


## parim6

वाह जी वाह क्या कहने आपके दिल खुस कर दिया मेरी उलझन को दूर कर दिया 
रेपो काबुल करें ++++++++

----------


## parim6

मुझे अप अन्तर्वासना में सूत्र फोटो और विडियो केसे डालना है पता चल गया 
धनयबाद अप सब का

----------


## dkgdkg

sir mere chitar load nahin ho pa rahe hain

----------


## Munneraja

> sir mere chitar load nahin ho pa rahe hain


 इस समस्या को दूर करने में कुछ समय लग सकता है, तब तक हमारे साथ बने रहिये ....

----------


## AVF000

इस सूत्र के नाम की पुंगी क्यूँ बजी है?

----------


## robin hood

> इस सूत्र के नाम की पुंगी क्यूँ बजी है?


अंतर...वासना नाम को सेंसर किया गया हें युवी भई

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## prakashdada1979

bhai aap ke bataye nusar photo upload nahi horaha hai

----------


## pkj21

*बहुत अच्छे ... अच्छा काम कर रहे हो....*

----------


## pkj21

bhai aap ke bataye nusar photo upload nahi horaha hai

----------


## pkj21

वाह जी वाह क्या कहने आपके दिल खुस कर दिया मेरी उलझन को दूर कर दिया 
रेपो काबुल करें ++++++++

----------


## prakashdada1979

इस सूत्र के नाम की पुंगी क्यूँ बजी है?

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------


## RAM2205

मैं नवागत हूँ। आपके सूत्र के माध्यम से मैं भी आसानी से चित्र अपलोड करना  सीख जाऊंगा। कोटिशः धन्यवाद।

----------

